
The five “Next Big Things” in open source - SD Times: Software Development News - hendler
http://www.sdtimes.com/content/article.aspx?ArticleID=35058&print=true
======
zhiel
I'm so appalled by the design of this site that I'm not going to read this,
although the topic is interesting...

